# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  Easy-JTAG Daily Update 1.0.82.0 - HTC, LG, Samsung, Sony Xperia

## mohamed73

*Easy-JTAG Daily Update 1.0.82.0 - HTC, LG, Samsung, Sony Xperia* *Easy-JTAG Update 1.0.82.0 - HTC, LG, Samsung, Sony Xperia 
Added via JTAG connection: 
- support HTC ONE 802D PN0771000  (Read/Write,OneClickRepair)
- support LG E435 Optimus L3  (Read/Write,OneClickRepair)
- support Samsung SGH-F700   (Read/Write,OneClickRepair)
- support Samsung SGH-F700V (Read/Write,OneClickRepair)
- support Sony E10i (Read/Write, repar via boot writing)
- support Sony E15i (Read/Write, repar via boot writing)*

----------

